# L.A. Music



## Steve1962 (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone here familiar with L.A. Music in Mississauga?

I was in there yesterday, and was checking out their Taylors. I also went across the street to The Guitar Shop to check out their selection.

While I was in The Guitar Shop, I was told that L.A. Music isn't an authorized Taylor dealer. When I got back to my hotel, I checked Taylor's website, and found that L.A. Music wasn't listed as a dealer (The Guitar Shop _was _listed). Just for fun, I checked to see if L.A. Music was listed on Fender's website (they had Fender's in stock), and they weren't.

I wnet back today, and I asked the guy at L.A. Music about the warranty, and he said that the guitars have the warranty through the store. He said that, because they sell them online (eBay), Taylor doesn't honor the warranty. That didn't make any sense to me, as plenty of dealers, in the U.S. and Canada sell them online. Taylors have a lifetime warranty in the U.S. and Canada, regardless of whether they're sold in a store or online. Also, Taylor doesn't allow dealers to sell new guitars on eBay.

I just got a REALLY weird vibe from the guy at L.A. Music. While he seemed real evasive (and not really all too knowledgable), the guys at The Guitar Shop seemed to really know what they were talking about. They also didn't lurk over me as if I might try to bolt from the store with a guitar. They left me alone, and let me play pretty much whatever I wanted.

Just comparing the two; just wanted to know what the deal with L.A. Music is, because they seem like some true hucksters...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

do NOT deal with them...check out these threads...

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=24436&highlight=music+store+thread

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1506&highlight=music+store+thread


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I got the same experience when I was looking for a new acoustic.

I was looking for a Guild GAD series guitar, so I went over to LA. There were a few there and then I went over to GS. They told me the same thing when i mentioned La's pricing.

That they are not an authorized dealer and thy get their stuff from Rochester.

EDIT: I have bought a MIM strat and a small Bass amp from LA which went just fine and in general even though the place and 
staff may be weird I did not have customer service issues.


----------



## Steve1962 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys.

I'm not afraid to spend money and, when I find the piece I want, it's mine. But if a dealer gives me attitude, I'm far less likely to buy the piece from him. I actually never got a price from L.A. Music; they just kept talking about how great the guitar is. Well, I knew that. Dude, _I'm playing it_.

They seemed shady as Hell. I'm having a difficult time envisioning a scenario where I would give them my money, regardless of the price. If they're not an authorized dealer, there won't be a warranty, regardless of what they say.

Furthermore, they're hurting those dealers who are authorized, and who get behind the brands they sell.

And consider this a thumb's up for the guys at The Guitar Shop. They really know their stuff...


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't buy anything from this piece of shit "store". 
I can tell you I made the mistake of ordering a guitar from LA Music once and they told me the next day it was being shipped. A week later I called to get an update and they told me that they didn't even have it in stock. They'll take your money gladly but they don't give a shit about you. I hate that store, terrible service.

I wonder how in hell they manage to stay open. It just boggles the mind how incompetent and careless they are.


----------

